# New set up for TiVo Premiere and Time Warner Cable



## Leigh6870 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hello! It is my first day on the site and I'm hoping you can help me decide if TiVo is for me, since cable prices are OUTRAGEOUS! I apologize if I ask stupid questions! 

I've called Time Warner Cable (here in Dallas) and it seems that no 2 people can give me the same answer. I understand that I will need a tuner adapter and a CableCard. Here are my further questions:

--It says that I won't be able to get "Two Way Interactive" which includes program guide, on-demand, ppv, etc. If this is true, how do you get a "guide" to see what shows are coming up with times, days into the future, etc.? Do you have to go online and look up your shows? This is sort of confusing for me. 

--I was told by TWC that if I get the cable card ($2.50/mo) I'd also have to pay $34.99 a month in order to get the HD channels. Is this true? It makes no sense to me! If that's the case, then I'm not saving any money.In my mind it makes sense that I'd be paying for internet through TWC, plus the $2.50 fee, plus taxes. Am I wrong on this? 

--What do you do to watch tv in other areas of your home? Do you have multiple TiVo players? I have Roku as well, so I'm thinking that I'll just use that.

Thanks for any help you might provide!


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

If Grande Communications is available in your area, go with them instead. Their in-house DVR is a real Tivo and their system is built-for Tivo. I've never had all my Tivos working better and together.


----------



## Leigh6870 (Apr 5, 2013)

dcstager said:


> If Grande Communications is available in your area, go with them instead. Their in-house DVR is a real Tivo and their system is built-for Tivo. I've never had all my Tivos working better and together.


Unfortunately, besides satellite, Time Warner is the only cable company available in my apartment complex.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Tivo has it's own guide, so don't worry about that. You will lose access to Pay-per-view and On Demand, but In most cases, you can still order PPV over the phone if there is something you really want to see on PPV, and there's not much need for On Demand programming when you can just record it to begin with.

You will have the $2.50 CableCard fee monthly, but as for the $34.99 charge, what is your current level or service? Do you have a cable box in your house? Do you get HD channels now? The only way you would be charged for HD channels would be if your still just using analog cable (plugging the cable directly into the back of the TV. And, if that is the case, you don't even need the CableCARD unless you want the HD channels.

Edit: Re-reading your post makes me think you don't even have Cable service through Time Warner yet. Please clarify.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

You should check out tivo.com, there are some nice walk-throughs there.

With a tivo, you'll get the guide data through tivo. The unit will use it for your season passes, suggestions, wishlists, ect. With TW, you will not be able to use their on-demand, but with tivo many find this unnecessary anyhow, or use supported apps such as Amazon on-demand, netflix, or hulu plus for shows/movies not scheduled to air.

For HD programming, some require fees. Not necessary depending upon your viewing habits and what kind of tivo you would purchase. Cablecards are necessary for digital channels, but digital does not mean HD.


----------



## Leigh6870 (Apr 5, 2013)

tatergator1 said:


> Tivo has it's own guide, so don't worry about that. You will lose access to Pay-per-view and On Demand, but In most cases, you can still order PPV over the phone if there is something you really want to see on PPV, and there's not much need for On Demand programming when you can just record it to begin with.
> 
> You will have the $2.50 CableCard fee monthly, but as for the $34.99 charge, what is your current level or service? Do you have a cable box in your house? Do you get HD channels now? The only way you would be charged for HD channels would be if your still just using analog cable (plugging the cable directly into the back of the TV. And, if that is the case, you don't even need the CableCARD unless you want the HD channels.
> 
> Edit: Re-reading your post makes me think you don't even have Cable service through Time Warner yet. Please clarify.


Hi! Sorry to be so confusing. Right now I have Digital Cable (includes HD channels, PPV, On-Demand, no HBO, Showtime, etc)/Internet/Phone through TWC. I also am renting an HD DVR box through TWC. I never use On Demand or PPV, so I won't miss that at all.

I'm just tired of paying the outrageous prices and would like to just pay for internet ($39.99) and a cable card ($2.50) for all channels (minus HBO, Showtime, etc.) in HD.

Your answer actually clarified my question. Thank you! So I *can* get HD channels with the CableCard is my understanding?

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Tivo is a *replacement* to your HD DVR box. Instead of the $10 to $15 your paying monthly for that HD DVR, you will pay the $2.50 for the CableCARD, and the Tivo will be your cable box. In order to continue receiving your digital and HD channels, you must continue pay the Cable TV portion of your bill.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Leigh6870 said:


> Hi! Sorry to be so confusing. Right now I have Digital Cable (includes HD channels, PPV, On-Demand, no HBO, Showtime, etc)/Internet/Phone through TWC. I also am renting an HD DVR box through TWC. I never use On Demand or PPV, so I won't miss that at all.
> 
> I'm just tired of paying the outrageous prices and would like to just pay for internet ($39.99) and a cable card ($2.50) for all channels (minus HBO, Showtime, etc.) in HD.
> 
> ...


I too live in Dallas (N. Dallas) with TWC. I hate two premieres except for abc & wb (wfaa 8 & 33) I can get a boat load of ota hd. With no HBO, Showtime... bill runs about $70. It took 7 months to get a stable hd signal and working tuning adapters. I've had numerous truck rolls four thinking adapter's me wire pulled from the distribution box for the building. That we just to get one working. It took threat's of giving up on cable. After three months of stable service I added the second TiVo. This tuning adapter in the self install mount was DOA, another truck rolls the only tuning adapters be had on trick was DOA. They started talking a three days they could get back out, to which I said no today or I'm drone worth TWC and I pull other out. They then hot shot a tuning adapter out same day while we (tech & I) waited. You may have to threaten to dump them and mean it.

Twc started very condescending toward my choosing TiVo over their overpriced DVR. New nice ay first won't get you anywhere but who knows you might get lucky. I had to escalate to hostile and ready to pitch it in. Most of their trick tracks are just connecting TWC equipment ascend not knowledgeable at all, their just installing cable, show up when they want his it up and go.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

Leigh6870 said:


> Hi! Sorry to be so confusing. Right now I have Digital Cable (includes HD channels, PPV, On-Demand, no HBO, Showtime, etc)/Internet/Phone through TWC. I also am renting an HD DVR box through TWC. I never use On Demand or PPV, so I won't miss that at all.
> 
> I'm just tired of paying the outrageous prices and would like to just pay for internet ($39.99) and a cable card ($2.50) for all channels (minus HBO, Showtime, etc.) in HD.
> 
> ...


You will still have to pay what youre paying for your TV cable service yes. The only difference that youre going to be paying is the $2.50 for a cable card, and the Tivo monthly fee, instead of the $23.99 for the TWC DVR. If you want to watch TV thru TWC then yes you will have to pay for the TV cable service.

I think you have gotten a bit confused thinking that the only fee you would have to pay was the $2.50 for the cable card and you would be able to get all the channels you get on cable without having to pay for the cable service itself.

The only swap out youre going to see is that instead of paying TWC for their DVR, you will pay $2.50 to TWC, and then pay Tivo for their DVR and monthly service fee. You might save a few dollars, but youre not going to save that big fee you have to pay for cable TV service no, unless you use rabbit ear antennas and watch only ABC, CBS, NBC, Fox, PBS.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

TWC may also give you a credit if the bundle in your apartment complex already includes an HD box. For the case of Bright House Networks, a bundle typically includes an $8.00 HD box, so if a customer brings their own TiVo, they get a discount of $8.00 off the bundle price.


----------



## Mike-Wolf (Feb 25, 2013)

dcstager said:


> If Grande Communications is available in your area, go with them instead. Their in-house DVR is a real Tivo and their system is built-for Tivo. I've never had all my Tivos working better and together.


When you say "their system is built for TiVo" What exactly and specifically in detail do you mean? I hope that doesn't mean they support the pain in the butt pop up ads and in-commercial "press thumbs up to ...." thing. [media]http://2.bp.blogspot.com/__aS8medch2M/Rar79o83u0I/AAAAAAAAABs/TUJVL7y72uw/s400/ad.jpg[/media]. I'd be very interested in seeing this cable system and the TiVo's on it in action.


----------



## Leigh6870 (Apr 5, 2013)

MeInDallas said:


> You will still have to pay what youre paying for your TV cable service yes. The only difference that youre going to be paying is the $2.50 for a cable card, and the Tivo monthly fee, instead of the $23.99 for the TWC DVR. If you want to watch TV thru TWC then yes you will have to pay for the TV cable service.
> 
> I think you have gotten a bit confused thinking that the only fee you would have to pay was the $2.50 for the cable card and you would be able to get all the channels you get on cable without having to pay for the cable service itself.
> 
> The only swap out youre going to see is that instead of paying TWC for their DVR, you will pay $2.50 to TWC, and then pay Tivo for their DVR and monthly service fee. You might save a few dollars, but youre not going to save that big fee you have to pay for cable TV service no, unless you use rabbit ear antennas and watch only ABC, CBS, NBC, Fox, PBS.


Thank you SO much! This is exactly the answer I was looking for. It seems that I've heard so many conflicting stories, that you were right--I thought I'd just be paying the $2.50 for the card.

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

The "Tivomatic" pop-ups are embedded in the commercial itself and have nothing to do with your cable provider. Grande Communications' cable box is called a Tivo Premiere Q/4 - it's a four tuner Tivo like any other, but branded with the Grande Communications logo on menus and on the outside of the box. The bundle I bought includes a Tivo Preview and I already had my own Tivo Elite. Their cable modem includes a built in wireless router and MoCa. All of it works together great. I can watch anything on any box in the house from any box in the house and the picture is perfect. It just works. If the OP already had Tivo, she could pay $2.95 a month for a cablecard plus whatever package she wants and make out quite well. It's the most Tivo friendly cable provider I've ever encountered. Tivo is their cable box/DVR supplier & manufacturer.


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

Leigh6870 said:


> Hello! It is my first day on the site and I'm hoping you can help me decide if TiVo is for me, since cable prices are OUTRAGEOUS! I apologize if I ask stupid questions!
> 
> I've called Time Warner Cable (here in Dallas) and it seems that no 2 people can give me the same answer. I understand that I will need a tuner adapter and a CableCard. Here are my further questions:
> 
> ...


it's a no win situation when you try to marry your Tivo to your cable provider

Why you can only "RENT" a cable card makes no sense, except to the cable company.
Same applies to the "tuner adapter" you are forced to again "rent" from your cble provider.

There are options available now that more an more online services become available...

*yet it get's my goat to pay $5.99 to rent a recently released Flic *as they become available...

A no win prop... :down:


----------



## swarto112 (Sep 10, 2012)

ya, im probably gonna sell my 2 tivos, TWC is so pitiful where we live. such a letdown after tivos performed great on FIOS. think we'll just cut the cord


----------

